# Set for Footloose



## falcon (Dec 11, 2004)

My school is putting on Footloose as our annual production in March and we need to come up with a set fast. With me trying to become the stagemanager, but might get put as assitant technical director as well, I need to help with set design. Our TD wants to put the band on stage infront of the mid traveller and we can't figure out how adapt sets for that. Plus, he wants to try to a stationary set and just have minor changes to it for scence changes. I could use any ideas I can get to do this. Please help me out.


----------



## techieman33 (Dec 11, 2004)

i wish i had pictures handy, but i don't we just did footlloose this fall, and we used platforms and stairs to create a lot of different levels, and angles. and we had 2 wagons in the wings that would go on stage to change scenery. it's hard to explain, but if you have any specific questions let me know.


----------



## avkid (Dec 11, 2004)

we used scaffolding and pipes


----------



## avkid (Dec 11, 2004)

we used scaffolding and pipes


----------



## avkid (Dec 11, 2004)

we used scaffolding and pipes


----------



## falcon (Dec 11, 2004)

I can see the use of the multiple levels techieman33, but how did the wagons work with the scene changes?

and avkid, I have suggested scaffolding for a production of East of the Sun and West of the Moon last year, and our technical director didn't go for it. It was something about costing too much, but he did say it was a good idea. So I don't think he will go for scaffolding for this.


----------



## techieman33 (Dec 13, 2004)

the wagons worked great they were 6ft. wide and 8ft. long, and ran on a track between 2 platorms, creating a "runway" coming off of each wing. we could set up a small scene on one back stage, and just send it on, cut back on scene change time.


----------



## cutlunch (Jan 16, 2005)

If possible do you have a website that shows your school theatre, stage and FOH. I ask this because it will make it easier to provide suggestions when people know your layout.

Ok now on to the set design. Once again you need the script . Politely hassle the director every day until you get it. Do the same with the script as you have to with designing the lighting. Look at where each scene is set.

Just remember every scene doesn't need a full set to make the audience believe e.g. there is a church scene a couple of times in the show. What do you think of when you think of the inside of the church. For this scene I think of having some old wooden bench seats with no backs for pews . A lectern with a large old bible on. A free standing cross. Depending on the size of the cast you mign't need benches for them all. Some of them can sing in the choir.

I see in the synopsis that in act II there is a town hall scene followed by a church scene. This is how I would possibly do it. The courtroom would be basicaly set the same as for the church with the bences. But I would put the lectern on the opposite side to where it is in the church scene. Fly in a flag behind the lectern. At the end of scene fly flag out, reposition lectern turn the cast around, add the cross ,that's it.

If you have the trucks I would probably set up the Moore Home on one. Depending on the script maybe a kitchen or living room scene. The other truck could have the burger bar on. At interval clear the Burger Bar and set up the Bar-B-Q Western Bar . If you also add a couple of rough tables on the stage for people to set around. In the Burger Bar you could possibly put checkered table clothes on and have them off for the bar.

Maybe the churchyard could just be a gobo projection of a church silouette complete with steeple. Same with Chicago.

These are just some ideas . Some of the scenes just need props to maybe like a street light, a desk , a couch, lockers etc.

Ok you mighn't like my ideas but you get the principle behind it.

Some other things that would be helpful to do soon would be:
Talk to the music director and see where he thinks the orchestra should be. Also how many members and what space they need. Talk to the sound tech to see what he plans so you might be able to help each other out.

Go through your scenery store and see what is already made in the way of trucks, flats etc. If you have a Flytower do you want to hang painted drops.

How many in the cast? This will dictate how much space you will need for each scene.

I hope this has been of some help. Please feel free to ask for clarification on anything I said.


----------



## avkid (Jan 16, 2005)

we rented it,and it was very used


----------



## scarlco (Jan 18, 2005)

We did Footloose about... well, I guess it was almost a year ago. The production photos can be found here. It was a relatively minimal set, but we're on a thrust stage with a winch system that pulls our sets downstage for the scenes, so our design may be a bit different than what you need.


----------

